# Are there BMW's made in N.A.



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

One of the 5 people inquiring about my BMW 330ci stated:

"any model whose VIN starts with a '1' through a '4' are
made in the US, Canada, or Mexico, and that includes several different kinds of models.. some 3 series, most Z3's and Z4's, etc."

Are there 3 series made in the U.S.?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

nope. just z4s and X5s for now.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Brian said:


> One of the 5 people inquiring about my BMW 330ci stated:
> 
> "any model whose VIN starts with a '1' through a '4' are
> made in the US, Canada, or Mexico, and that includes several different kinds of models.. some 3 series, most Z3's and Z4's, etc."
> ...


3 series have only been made in Europe (Germany and maybe Austria) and South Africa. Even the X3 was EU made.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

cwsqbm said:


> 3 series have only been made in Europe (Germany and maybe Austria) and South Africa. Even the X3 was EU made.


Try again please. There were some E36s that were made in South Carolina before the plant switched over to Z3 production.

Z3s, Z4s, and X5s are ONLY made in the US. No exceptions (I haven't even heard of any knock down kits for certain markets).

To the OP...they have a point...what are the first 7 digits of you VIN?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Bruce said:


> Try again please. There were some E36s that were made in South Carolina before the plant switched over to Z3 production.
> 
> Z3s, Z4s, and X5s are ONLY made in the US. No exceptions (I haven't even heard of any knock down kits for certain markets).
> 
> To the OP...they have a point...what are the first 7 digits of you VIN?


Mine is Germany. He's in Canada and he would have to pay some sort of import tax if the car was manufactured in Germany. The buyer is looking for a U.S. manufactured 3-series.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Brian said:


> Mine is Germany. He's in Canada and he would have to pay some sort of import tax if the car was manufactured in Germany. The buyer is looking for a U.S. manufactured 3-series.


Very small subset. Let's put it this way....the only US made 3 series cars are E36s.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Bruce said:


> Very small subset. Let's put it this way....the only US made 3 series cars are E36s.


Thanks. I've communicated this to him. I also told him if he finds a U.S. made E46, to buy it because it may be a collectors item!  :rofl:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Z3s, Z4s, and X5s are ONLY made in the US. No exceptions (I haven't even heard of any knock down kits for certain markets).


How about the 2001 X5 3.0i? My aunt has one and the VIN starts with WB, instead of a number. (which signifies US, Canada, or Mexico assembled).


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

I heard BMWs like the 3 series are made in China, and then shipped in pieces to Germany for assembly. I forget what the process is called, but much like pre-fab housing.

Anyone confirm this?:dunno:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> I heard BMWs like the 3 series are made in China, and then shipped in pieces to Germany for assembly. I forget what the process is called, but much like pre-fab housing.
> 
> Anyone confirm this?:dunno:


Correct me if I'm wrong. This is my understanding as follows. There are production plants and assembly plants within the BMW Group. Your 645Ci and my 650i came out of Dingolfing Production Plant, which built the cars from the ground up, with components that may come from other production plants (such as the engine). But the body, paintwork, iDrive and all the rest are all built from scratch at the production plant.

Then there are assembly plants, which are scattered around the world, many in Asia. They do not build the car from the ground up like our 6 series from Dingolfing for example. These assembly plants assemble the cars - put together from numerous kits/parts shipped out from production plants. Local legislation, tax treatment and economics may make assembly plants more attractive in some countries. Many 3 series and some 5 series (Asia) are assembled this way. So there is a difference between a 3 series being built in Germany versus a 3 series being assembled in Asia.

Only the 6, 7 and M cars are fully built in production plants from BMW Germany (Dingolfing). So are most 5 series, but not all. Different stories for the rest of the model line up. The 3 for example, can either be built in Germany or assembled in Asia, depending where you live and where your car came from.

I think that's the basic story but I might be wrong.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

650iOzBoy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. This is my understanding as follows. There are production plants and assembly plants within the BMW Group. Your 645Ci and my 650i came out of Dingolfing Production Plant, which built the cars from the ground up, with components that may come from other production plants (such as the engine). But the body, paintwork, iDrive and all the rest are all built from scratch at the production plant.
> 
> Then there are assembly plants, which are scattered around the world, many in Asia. They do not build the car from the ground up like our 6 series from Dingolfing for example. These assembly plants assemble the cars - put together from numerous kits/parts shipped out from production plants. Local legislation, tax treatment and economics may make assembly plants more attractive in some countries. Many 3 series and some 5 series (Asia) are assembled this way. So there is a difference between a 3 series being built in Germany versus a 3 series being assembled in Asia.
> 
> ...


Given the 3 series price point and volume that would make sense.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

650iOzBoy said:


> I think that's the basic story but I might be wrong.


No, you got it exactly right. They are called complete knock down kits.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

AzNMpower32 said:


> How about the 2001 X5 3.0i? My aunt has one and the VIN starts with WB, instead of a number. (which signifies US, Canada, or Mexico assembled).


Still made in the US. You have to understand some subtulties of the plant in SC. The plant (as I understand it) is technically not on US soil- I believe due to some tax implications, etc given by the state of SC to get the plant there. There wasa time where BMW put VINs on the cars appearing that they were made in Germany. This went on for a few years until BMW was called on it (not sure by who). Now you will notice all US made BMWs have a "US" VIN. IIRC they will start with 4 or 5 (at least those are the only ones I have seen but I don't pay that much attention...seriously! LOL).


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

Were there some early X5 models that were built in Germany....I thought I heard that before...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

ALL Z3s and Z4s (including M versions) were/are made in the US, specifically in Spartenburg, SC.

ZLL X5s were/are made in the US.

The US plant also made 318ti cars (E36) for a period of time before Z3 production started.

For a while BMW played a game where they put the German prefix on the Vin figured that the SC plant is a free trade zone, so techniclaly it isn't IN the US. They got hammered about this so went back to US VIN code. So some Z3s and X5s have German VIN IDs, but they were actually still made in SC.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> The US plant also made 318ti cars (E36) for a period of time before Z3 production started.


Originally I was told they were white 318i (sedans). But I saw a VIN on a car that indicated it was something else (either not a sedan or not a 318 I forget which). IIRC the 318ti was never made in Greer.


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

650iOzBoy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. This is my understanding as follows. There are production plants and assembly plants within the BMW Group. Your 645Ci and my 650i came out of Dingolfing Production Plant, which built the cars from the ground up, with components that may come from other production plants (such as the engine). But the body, paintwork, iDrive and all the rest are all built from scratch at the production plant.
> 
> Then there are assembly plants, which are scattered around the world, many in Asia. They do not build the car from the ground up like our 6 series from Dingolfing for example. These assembly plants assemble the cars - put together from numerous kits/parts shipped out from production plants. Local legislation, tax treatment and economics may make assembly plants more attractive in some countries. Many 3 series and some 5 series (Asia) are assembled this way. So there is a difference between a 3 series being built in Germany versus a 3 series being assembled in Asia.
> 
> ...


Edit not so confused now

he inside story of how BMW's are made...

This unique glimpse inside the BMW plant at Dingolfing, Germany, was produced in March 2002. It describes the manufacture of the new E65 7 Series. The techniques presented here provide a rare look inside BMW walls.

More BMW plants... The BMW USA plant at Spartanburg.

About 100 kilometers east of Munich sits the BMW Plant in Dingolfing, the biggest production facility within the BMW Group. Approximately 21,000 people are employed at the Dingolfing Plant, where they manufacture up to 1,300 units per day, or 280,000 automobiles a year.

The Dingolfing Plant started production in September 1973. Approximately 5.5 million BMW automobiles have come off the production lines since then ***8211; all 5 Series and 7 Series generations produced up to now, the 6 Series and 8 Series models as well as now and again 3 Series models (depending on market demand) have been manufactured ther

The Dingolfing Plant has a very flexible layout in order to meet the demands of its highly diversified production. Various model series ***8211; sometimes up to four different models ***8211; are run on one single assembly line. This is the rule than the exception at the Dingolfing Plant. At the moment the Dingolfing Plant is in charge of the production of all 5 Series and 7 Series models, the assembly of some of the 3 Series models and the production of the painted body of the Z8 Roadster, which is later passed on to the Munich plant for completion and final assembly. For many years the Dingolfing Plant has done an excellent job of processing aluminum, which is essential in the manufacture of complete aluminum bodies.

The Dingolfing Plant, which is integrated into the BMW Group's worldwide network of production, does not only produce automobiles, but also delivers parts and components (such as suspensions and pressed parts) to the other plants. Similarly, the BMW plants in Munich and Steyr/Austria provide the Dingolfing Plant with engines. The Landshut Plant delivers propeller shafts and shock absorbers.

Moreover, the BMW Plant in Dingolfing comprises the central parts store of the worldwide BMW trading organization. Each day nearly 100 lorries and several dozens of railway carriages leave the component supply center in Dingolfing and set off for more than130 different countries the world over having a cargo of original BMW spare parts.

The Dingolfing Plant not only excels in its flexibility but also enjoys an excellent reputation as far as the quality of work is concerned. Each year this reputation is verified by the American market researchers "J. D. Power and Associates" with the bestowal of the renowned J. D. Power Plant Awards. Meanwhile this award for outstanding quality has been given four times in a row and altogether five times to the BMW Plant in Dingolfing.

As quality, flexibility and productivity call for highly qualified associates, the proportion of skilled workers in the Dingolfing Plant is about 80 percent. In addition, the permanent investment of money in the development of technologies as well as production processes result in the constant creation of new manufacturing methods and make the plant a technological forerunner that always makes use of the very latest technologies. This fact is illustrated by the following example: The BMW Plant in Dingolfing is the only plant worldwide to use the powder-based clear coat technology. Between 1999 and 2004 about 2.2 billion Euros were invested in the BMW Plant in Dingolfing, amongst other things in the development of cutting-edge technologies and methods.

The most recent product within the Dingolfing line of products is the new 7 Series model that entered series production in July 2001. The start of production coincided with the initial use of a new high rise store, which makes possible the realization of the so -called customer-oriented sales and production process (KOVP). Thanks to the intermediate storage of painted bodies the allocation of orders can be postponed to the start of assembly, thus enabling the customer to alter his order up to 12 days before delivery within Germany.

The permanent update of all production processes at the Dingolfing Plant is a prerequisite for the production of highly complex automobiles like the new BMW 7 Series model. In addition to that, it strengthens the position of the plant within the worldwide production network.

"There is no other consumer good which is as complex as the automobile. Its production involves the complicated and perfect interaction between thousands of people and components ***8211; a fascinating aspect of production", says Dr. Norbert Reithofer, member of the BMW's Board of Management, who is in charge of production.

Flexibility

The new BMW 7 Series model in particular marks the beginning of a new era of automobile construction. This automobile, which sets a benchmark in the luxury performance segment, constitutes an enormous challenge as far as production is concerned. Each vehicle that comes off the production line is tailor-made, it is customized for the customer with respect to the engine, color, interior trim and the model version.

The following example reveals the complex tasks the production plant and the BMW engineers and production specialists are confronted with several hundred times a day and which they master perfectly: The possibilities of variation, the new BMW 7 Series model offers, amount to 1017 ***8211; that is "100,000,000,000,000,000", which is an incredibly high number.

Employees play a vital role in the production of premium products of supreme quality apart from perfected production processes supported by state-of-the-art facilities.

"The existence of path-breaking technologies and processes is important, but even more important is to use them efficiently and to constantly develop them even further, because Business is People", underlines Dr. Norbert Reithofer.

World-wide Network

The BMW Group's worldwide network of production and development ensures that expert knowledge and know-how, which has been newly acquired or gained over the last decades, is used consistently throughout all plants. Thus the BMW Group has learned at an early stage to attach the greatest importance to the creation of a network in order to optimize its own resources and to take advantage of synergy effects.

This powerful network with its most important branches allows the BMW Group to react quickly and most flexibly to the ever-changing demands of the customers and developments on the market. These locations are:

*

Munich
*

Dingolfing
*

Landshut
*

Regensburg
*

Berlin
*

Leipzig (from 2005)
*

Steyr (Austria)
*

Spartanburg (USA)
*

Rosslyn (South Africa)
*

Oxford and Hams Hall (Great Britain)

The application of uniform standards as to quality, safety and processes within the network makes possible the worldwide production of products of supreme quality, that is products "Made by BMW", or to put it simply: "Premium production of premium products".

Sustained production

Sustained production in the sense of a careful use of resources is an integral part of all decision-making processes. For us the BMW Group sustained production is not only part of our entrepreneurial philosophy and adhered to in theory. It is also put into practice.

"It goes without saying that orientation towards the societal and ecological environment is most important for us as is the adherence to supreme quality standards", says Dr. Norbert Reithofer.

The BMW Group was the first automobile manufacturer worldwide to have its production plants certified with regard to environmental compatibility.

This decisive step was already taken many years ago. The BMW Group has taken the lead in the Dow Jones Sustainability Group Index several times.

This fact underlines that the BMW Group has not only followed the right path but also is well advanced in this respect.

Having signed the international declaration of "Cleaner Production" as part of the United Nations' ecological program in September 2001, the BMW Group took a further step to consistently strengthen the case of sustained production. "Cleaner Production" is aimed at the prevention of adverse impacts on the environment during production. The declaration provides for the use of environmentally friendly technologies right from the beginning of the production process, not only at the end of it.

The following gives you an example: Between 1996 and 2000 the sewage water produced during the production of one unit was reduced by 17 percent from 1.27 m***179; to 1.06 m***179;. In the same period the energy consumption dropped by about 20 percent from 3.94 MWh to 3.16 MWh.

Flexibility in making changes and excellent time management. The BMW Group has once again set a new benchmark as far as the realization of the customer-oriented sales and production process KOVP is concerned.

The following gives you an example of the flexibility when altering orders:

With the introduction of the new BMW 7 Series model the BMW Group launched a system which will be gradually applied on all new models. This system allows the customer to alter his order of the body variant regarding the engine, color and equipment up to about one week before the commencement of assembly.

The following gives you an idea of online ordering:

When the customer places an order with the dealer, the latter determines the feasibility of the individually configured vehicle via this system within a few seconds, orders the vehicle online, makes a reservation for production and informs the production logistics dept. about the new order. The system immediately returns to the customer the confirmation of order as well as information on the exact date when the desired car will be delivered.

"Enhancements are particularly useful if they entail true advantages for the customer", says Dr. Norbert Reithofer.

The motto "Business is People", flexibility, excellent time management, sustained production within the network are all examples that prove the considerable enthusiasm for truly outstanding mobility that has always stimulated the BMW Group's entire workforce's constant inspiration and initiative.

"As soon as you set foot in a BMW Group production plant you will experience the fascinating power of production in a gripping way", says Dr. Norbert Reithofer.

Taken from http://www.bmwworld.com/bmw/assembly/index.htm

Allso this

New BMW Plant

arrowBMW Wins Approval for China Joint Venture
Date: July 14, 2002

BMW has gained a foothold in China's potentially huge market when it obtained government permission to go ahead with a production joint venture with its local partner Brilliance, China***8217;s largest minibus maker. BMW selected Brilliance at its local partner from 15 potential candidates. The approval will mark BMW's first venture into full production in Asia, where it currently has only "completely knocked down" production units which make cars from kits. The companies said they would build a factory to produce 30,000 BMW 3 and 5 series cars a year, starting in the second half of 2003. BMW said the cars would all be sold in China.

Making the Z8
Munich Plant

Separate from the Group Headquarters that masterminds the worldwide activities of the BMW Group as well as the FIZ Research and Innovation Centre, BMW***8217;s original plant is also based in Munich. Some 11,000 associates from more than 50 countries assemble the BMW Z8 and build the sedan and compact versions of the 3 Series, 6-, 8- and 12-cylinder power units and the high performance engines featured in BMW M Cars, as well as the 8-cylinder diesel. The Munich Plant also supplies dies and pressed parts to other BMW locations.

Dingolfing Plant

Dingolfing builds the 3, 5 and 7 Series from the ground up; that is from the original steel plates all the way to the finished vehicle. More than 1,200 cars leave the plant every day. With its workforce of approximately 21,500 associates, Dingolfing is the largest car production plant within the BMW Group. The high standard of flexibility and manufacturing skill to be found here is borne out, amongst others, by the production of the most outstanding cars in small, exclusive series such as the BMW M5, as well as special vehicles built for specific purposes, and by the production in Dingolfing of the aluminum body for the BMW Z8. Dingolfing also makes chassis and powertrain components for all other BMW car plants as well as ancillaries and pressed components for the Munich and Regensburg.
Regensburg Plant

Using parts and components from all other BMW plants, Regensburg builds approximately 220,000 3 Series each year. Apart from the 3 Series compact, the coup***233;, convertible, touring and sedan, Regensburg also builds the various models of the M3 and the four wheel-drive versions of the 3 Series. The press shop in Regensburg delivers body components for the 3 Series to BMW***8217;s other car production plants. The total workforce in Regensburg is nearly 9,500 associates.
Landshut Plant

With its Innovation and Technology Centre for lightweight automotive construction and the production of car components, the Landshut Plant is a major player within the BMW Group***8217;s worldwide technology and production network. Acting as a partner and system supplier for the other plants, Landshut supplies essential parts and components such as cylinder heads, the crankcase, bumpers, cockpits and propeller shafts to the BMW Group***8217;s car production plants, as well as the motorcycle plant in Berlin.
Wackersdorf Innovation Park

A BMW production site since 1990, the Wackersdorf Innovation Park, acting as an internal supplier together with 11 external suppliers, cooperates closely in the production of vehicle components primarily for the interior, the engine compartment and underfloor of the new BMW 3 Series. Service partners as well as BMW***8217;s Supply Centre for Foreign Production are also based in Wackersdorf.
Eisenach Plant

Famous for its great tradition in the world of German automobiles, Eisenach is the home of one of the BMW Group***8217;s production facilities for tools, dies and molds, developing and manufacturing, amongst others, the metalworking tools for the pressing plants within the production network.

BMW Leipzig Plant
Artist's concept of the Leipzig Plant
Leipzig/Halle Plant

Starting in 2005, the Leipzig/Halle Plant will build approximately 155,000 BMWs a year after the initial ramp-up phase. In all, the BMW Group is creating approximately 10,000 new jobs in the Leipzig/Halle region - 5,500 jobs at the plant itself and approximately the same number in the surrounding area.
Berlin Plant

At BMW***8217;s only motorcycle plant in the world, associates build the entire range of BMW motorcycles for the market: the single-cylinder F Series as well as the flat-twin R Series and the K Series with its straight-four power unit. Acting as part of the Group-wide production network, the Berlin Plant also builds components for the worldwide production of BMW cars.
Steyr Plant

The BMW Group***8217;s largest engine plant is in the Upper Austrian town of Steyr, responsible for the production of four- and six-cylinder diesel and gasoline engines. Steyr is also acknowledged as the competence center for the development and production of diesel engines. Supplying BMW***8217;s car production and engine plants with its products and processing other engine components from sister plants in Landshut, Munich or Berlin, Steyr plays an active part within the BMW production network.
Hams Hall Plant

The Hams Hall Plant near Birmingham builds gasoline engines between 1.6 and 2.0 liters. The Group***8217;s new plant in Great Britain is the competence center within the network for the production of an all-new generation of four-cylinder gasoline engines featuring VALVETRONIC technology.
Oxford Plant

The Oxford Plant in Great Britain holds a special position within the BMW Group, being the Group***8217;s only car production plant responsible for production of the new MINI. The historical home of the unique MINI brand, the Oxford Plant is nevertheless fully integrated within the BMW Group***8217;s production network.
Spartanburg Plant

BMW***8217;s car production plant near Spartanburg in South Carolina, USA, started production for the world market in 1994. Due to the great success of the BMW Z3, the Spartanburg Plant was soon enlarged to meet substantial demand from customers. Today Spartanburg also builds the BMW X5, the world***8217;s first sports activity vehicle. Facing the need to increase production capacity as a result, the Spartanburg Plant has established an additional production line in the body shop and in assembly. A further advantage of this production plant in the USA is that the BMW Group is less affected by fluctuations in exchange rates.
Rosslyn Plant

BMW***8217;s South African plant in Rosslyn (near Pretoria) builds more than 40,000 BMW 3 Series a year, many of which are exported to the USA, Japan, Australia, Africa and the Middle East. Initially conceived as a CKD plant for assembling kits, the Rosslyn Plant completed expansion in 1998, becoming a fully-fledged car production plant firmly integrated within the Group***8217;s production network. Receiving the international ISO 14001 Ecology Certificate in 1999, Rosslyn now guarantees that all BMW Group plants not only offer the highest standard of quality, but also comply in full with the strictest environmental requirements.
Goodwood Plant

Starting in 2003, Rolls-Royce cars will be built at Goodwood in the Chichester region of Great Britain, employing some 350 associates in Development, Design, Production, Marketing and Sales. Currently in the planning phase, this new plant will have an annual production output of approximately 1,000 Rolls-Royce sedans, an entirely new model from the ground up.

Taken fromTaken from

http://www.bmwworld.com/bmw/plants.htm

i knew I had links,so bmw build in Asia but only for china form that.


----------



## Bmwaddict (Apr 9, 2007)

Brian said:


> One of the 5 people inquiring about my BMW 330ci stated:
> 
> "any model whose VIN starts with a '1' through a '4' are
> made in the US, Canada, or Mexico, and that includes several different kinds of models.. some 3 series, most Z3's and Z4's, etc."
> ...


To confirm the fact that some E36 318i were made in the USA, here is a Vin for a car currently at an used dealer in Montreal, Canada.

I saw the car this past weekend and I was myself puzzled by the fact the Vin started with 4US instead of WBA.

4USCD7326TLC50043

Except for the first 3 digits the rest of the sequence in the Vin is pretty standard BMW.

You could check this Vin as well as yours here:

http://www.bmw-z1.com/VIN/VINdecode-e.cgi


----------



## plien69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Pinecone said:


> ALL Z3s and Z4s (including M versions) were/are made in the US, specifically in Spartenburg, SC.


So do M Roadsters have a "1..." VIN or the "WBS..." VIN?


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

The cars that are assembled from knock down kits in Shenyang, China are built for the Chinese market only because there are government restrictions on imported cars there. BMW, and most of the Worlds other automakers, have constructed assembly facilities in the Chinese market in partnerships with local Chinese automakers to enable the products to qualify as "domestically made" and thus they are free to sell them in that market. Actually all they do is final assembly though but it is enough to allow them to tap into the rapidly growing demand for cars in China. BMW's local partner is Brilliance China Automotive Holdings, Ltd.

The Chinese-assembled products are not sold in the rest of the World and certianly not in Germany or the USA. For those markets, the products come from the following plants.

- Munich, Germany: BMW 3-Series sedans, BMW 3-Series touring
- Regensberg, Germany: BMW 3-Series coupes and M3, BMW 1-Series 5-door
- Leipzig, Germany: BMW 3-Series sedans, BMW 1-Series 3-door
- Dingolfing, Germany: BMW 5-Series and M5, BMW 6-Series and M6, BMW 7-Series
- Graz, Austria: BMW X3
- Spartanburg, SC, USA: BMW Z4, BMW X5
- Rosslynn, South Africa: BMW 3-Series sedans

The company builds its MINI products in Oxford, England and Rolls Royces are built in Goodwood, England.

http://www.bmwgroup.com/e/nav/index.html?../0_0_www_bmwgroup_com/home/home.html&source=overview


----------

